# Fly Line Deck Mat



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a good fly line deck mat? Thanks


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

Line lair by carbon marine. A bit pricey but I really like it. Still doesn't really help when the wind's busting over 20 though.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*home made mat*

I have not used it much but another idea.

Joe


----------



## HoustonFS17 (Apr 26, 2013)

That carbon marine line lair is perfect if you throw it in a collapsible Ryobi leaf basket from Home Depot($15). But yea the mat itself is pricey


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Backcast said:


> I have not used it much but another idea.
> 
> Joe


I built me one of these a while back, problem is the mat does not lay flush with the deck so I found my line still getting caught on the edges. I think it's a good idea, but didn't work so well. Hard to beat a good stripping bucket. I bought a rubbermaid trashcan that was almost the same size as some of the "stripping baskets". Much cheaper.

You know what is much easier is just breaking out the spinning rod.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Flyline manager*

Get the pop- up bag ,leaf or laundry ,and put some sort of fitted insert in the bottom for weight,wood ,plastic or rubber.This has worked for me for many years.Stuff can be found at lowes,home depot,bed &bath,local hardware store.When not in use it will collapse down flat and can be stored just about anywhere on the skiff.
Skiffstiff


----------



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

SKIFFSTIFF said:


> Get the pop- up bag ,leaf or laundry ,and put some sort of fitted insert in the bottom for weight,wood ,plastic or rubber.This has worked for me for many years.Stuff can be found at lowes,home depot,bed &bath,local hardware store.When not in use it will collapse down flat and can be stored just about anywhere on the skiff.
> Skiffstiff


Just thinking a rubber non slip bath mat turned upside down and cut to fit might be the near perfect low cost solution.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

The cockpit is the best fly line manager ever, but I also agree with all of the above. Lol.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i have a stripping basket i made that i haven't used in over a decade. i used it once (it's like new) then realized i don't use stripping baskets.

i'll post some pics of it if you're interested.


----------

